# Lekarze > Forum chirurgiczne >  Rana cięta palca

## Nie zarejestrowany

W zeszłym tygodniu u prawej ręki doznałem urazu kciuka. Rana cięta, dość głęboka, ale nie miałem zakładanych szwów, tylko zastosowano plastry i zawinięto bandażem. Lekarz kazał mi przyjść do kontroli po 10 dniach bo powinno wszystko się zagoić. Jest jednak problem , bo ja nadal nie czuję tego palca. Czy po takim urazie to jest normalne, żebym nie czuł palca?
Ile trzeba czasu, zeby wszystko wróciło do normy?

Pozdrawiam.,.

----------

